# Wonderbar, where have you been all my life?!?



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Always good to know products you can count on


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I love those little blocks. I got mine from mcfeely's.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not clear on which product you used. I see the rust eraser at Garrett Wade.
http://www.garrettwade.com/wonderbar-rust-eraser/p/06K02.01/
I see the Klingspor Sandflex Hand Blocks on Amazon.

Are they the same product? If they are different, did you use the wonderbar first to clean the rust.
Then use the hand blocks.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

DW they are the same product, looks like just slightly different packaging between Amazon and GW. I bought mine on Garrett Wade, the ones in the first pic of this review are what I received.

All of the pics in this review the only thing I used on them were the 3 blocks in the first pic.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

This is the same product on Amazon, packing is just a tad different.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Is the 3 pack worth it or do you really need all 3 grits?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

You can order the three pack from Klingspor for $9.95 plus shipping.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I think they're worth it Rick… However I could see myself ordering a couple more of the coarse blocks, I don't think I'll ever need to replace the fine but maybe I'll wear out the medium eventually. But its nice to give it a quick scrub with the medium and fine after the initial cleaning.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I got mine from Klingspor and absolutely love them. I used them to clean the table on the Unisaw I bought a couple years ago and I highly recommend them to anyone who has an old jointer, shaper, table saw or any other tool you want to resurrect. Just walk through the grits and you'll be amazed at the job they do.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Coarse and Medium is what I used the most, with the coarse doing most all of the work.

Just for fun I've used the fine grit, but you really only need the coarse grit.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/search.aspx?q=sandflex+coarse


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I've used these for years armoring (repair of sport fencing equipment). They are great for cleaning blades. They originally are from Germany. They have a lot of different names. You can get them from Lee Valley as well as the places cited above.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

They are also great for cleaning off burned on food residue on kitchen pots and pans. I bought two sets, one for the shop and one for the house.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I love the Forest Service video (it's not by the Adirondack Woodsman but posted by him) - the bearded guy on it is great. He's got another one on log construction that is good too.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Good Review1 I'll be looking for some of these for sure!

Thanks


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Just ordered a three pack for under 18 dollars shipped.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/sa99996/#.VNa4CSe9KSM

Thanks for the info, 7.


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

Great review. I have used these for at least 12 years on my tablesaw top and other metal surfaces. They are great, and they last a long time. I got mine at either Woodcraft or Rockler. I highly recommend them.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I was just about to post a review on this little gems when I found this. These things are awesome. I had a little leak in my house, naturally the water made it's way to the side of the basement where my workshop is located, and specifically targeted the newest, most expensive piece of equipment I own. These little guys cleaned up my TS top quickly.

Before:










After:










I used the coarse grit first, followed by the medium then a coat of paste wax. Great product.


----------

